# Alcohol for Pocket Flask



## Adventure Wolf (Feb 26, 2014)

What kind of alcohol do you carry in a pocket flask?

I'm a whiskey and bourbon kind of guy. My flask usually has Elijah Craig in it, because it's affordable and good quality. Sometimes I throw Jack or Jim in it according to the people I will be around.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Adventure Wolf said:


> What kind of alcohol do you carry in a pocket flask?
> 
> I'm a whiskey and bourbon kind of guy. My flask usually has Elijah Craig in it, because it's affordable and good quality. Sometimes I throw Jack or Jim in it according to the people I will be around.


Scotch or bourbon primarily. Scotch could be any number of things that I have in my liquor cabinet (primarily Islays), but usually Ill carry Johnnie Walker Black for scotch or Buffalo Trace for bourbon


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

To be honest, I never used a flask. If I were, theoretically, to smuggle alcohol anywhere, I'd stick to high end vodkas. 

C.


----------



## barneco (Mar 4, 2014)

If I'm taking the time to carry liquor with me, it's going to be Laphroaig 10 cask strength.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

barneco said:


> If I'm taking the time to carry liquor with me, it's going to be Laphroaig 10 cask strength.


You have excellent taste. My intro to Islay scotches was Laphroaig 10 (non-cask), which is still one of my favorite scotches (or drinks, really).

The last time I carried my flask was with Ardbeg 10, come to think of it...


----------



## barneco (Mar 4, 2014)

I had sampled scotch on and off over the years and it never really spoke to me until I tried Laphroaig 10, which totally blew me away. Naturally this lead to wanting to taste all the Islays, so after that quest was over I had really developed a taste for scotch in general. I've since branched out into the highlands and others. My daily go-to is Glenmorangie 10, simply because it's very cheap in my neck of the woods but utterly clean and fantastic and I never get tired of it. But if I'm going to be drinking scotch for scotch's sake, it's going to be an Islay and usually Laphroaig....something complex and thought-provoking.

Arbeg is a weird one for me. My very first impression, even in the face of the raging bonfire, was heavy on the ctirus - lime specifically, so much so that I immediately was reminded of a cheap margerita mix that almost ruined it for me. Weird! I've gone back to it enough now, though, that I've moved past that to where my brain doesn't immediately scream "Lime!" and I really enjoy it. It's definitely in my top 10. Have you tried the Uigeadail expression? Very different, but really enjoyable.

I could talk scotch all day!



orange fury said:


> You have excellent taste. My intro to Islay scotches was Laphroaig 10 (non-cask), which is still one of my favorite scotches (or drinks, really).
> 
> The last time I carried my flask was with Ardbeg 10, come to think of it...


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Canadian said:


> To be honest, I never used a flask. If I were, theoretically, to smuggle alcohol anywhere, I'd stick to high end vodkas.
> 
> C.


LOL. I'm with Canadian on this one. In all the years I've walked the face of this planet of ours I cannot recall a single instance in which I have carried a flask, though I was gifted with a very nice one years ago sporting a sterling plaque engraved with my initials. If alcohol must be smuggled in, perhaps it is best to leave it at home? Hell, these days such a thing would have to compete with wallets, cell phones, etc, for pocket space...what a pain! Should one want a drink, just find an inviting pub and buy a drink.


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

Just had an interesting experience with a flask. I bought a cheapie $10 flask at Total Wine and a bottle of Balvenie 15 Sherry cask. I filled the flask in the morning and by the time I reached a retirement party after work the scotch was a dull green and smelled like rotten eggs. The next day I returned with receipt to Total Wine and I was offered a replacement flask. I told the SA the flask wasn't important but I was more interested in the $50 worth of scotch that was ruined. Without hesitation or question he checked my receipt and said he would just refund the entire purchase! My account was credited for about $120 and I was happy.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I like to bring a few airline bottles of booze back to the hotel room for a night cap.

Something on the rocks.

Crown Royal lately...


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

^ On the rocks?

Philistine.

.
.
.
.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Shaver said:


> ^ On the rocks?
> 
> Philistine.
> 
> ...


By that of course, you mean "American!!"

irate:


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

^lol

Hey just don't get yourself a DUI.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

What with metal detectors just about everywhere these days (https://www.stltoday.com/news/local...cle_8364f8d3-9cdb-5bf5-ac01-59b623e8e814.html), smuggling booze via flask isn't what it once was, which helped me justify the recent purchase of one of these (I was lucky to find one, as they are no longer offered): https://reviews.orvis.com/7532/7R72/reviews.htm Holds an entire fifth of whatever tickles your fancy, and there's plenty of fleece inside to prevent breakage. If did use a flask, however, I think that I would probably fill it with Basil Hayden, my new favorite bourbon. I'm very partial to Scotch, but I think that it should breathe, which necessitates a tumbler. I don't think that it's as much an issue with bourbon.


----------



## Adventure Wolf (Feb 26, 2014)

A few years ago, I let alcohol stay in my flask for over a week, and it developed a metallic taste. It was a cheaper Bourbon, so it wasn't a big lose. Ended up tossing the flask and the bourbon both.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Grand Marnier in mine.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I like Scotch for travel since it doesn't have to be mixed with something. You can if you're in a civilized place mix it with soda, but if not just ice suffices and if not even in an area that has ice you can always drink it "neat"!

Whereas vodka or gin should really be mixed with tonic and/or ice unless you're at a Gatsby party!


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

When I get to be an old vato I'll drink straight gin. 

I've got a couple years to go...


----------



## pleasehelp (Sep 8, 2005)

I don't use a flask but I would think that the answer would be "whatever you feel like drinking."


----------



## Mr Humphries (Apr 5, 2013)

The Kings Ginger liqueur.


----------



## gumprop1 (Aug 9, 2014)

Bulleit


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

gumprop1 said:


> Bulleit


For all the fantastic reviews Bulleit gets, I'm just not a fan. It was just too sweet for me, I far prefer Buffalo Trace or Woodford Reserve. I would be interested in trying Bulleit Rye though.


----------



## Anthony D. (May 21, 2015)

When going out for Italian I like Nonino Grappa, the perfect addition to a cuppa espresso after a meal. Otherwise it's Knobb Creek bourbon.


----------



## dr.butcher (May 28, 2014)

Seems no one mentioned cognac, but that's what I carry in my flask, because it always seems an appropriate drink.


----------



## barneco (Mar 4, 2014)

dr.butcher said:


> Seems no one mentioned cognac, but that's what I carry in my flask, because it always seems an appropriate drink.


Have a recommendation for a cognac neophyte?


----------



## dr.butcher (May 28, 2014)

barneco said:


> Have a recommendation for a cognac neophyte?


There's another recent thread on the interchange that might have some recommendations of use: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?191574-Brandy-or-Cognac


----------

